# 10 month old wants to sleep with his face in a pillow...



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

... I think it's because I wear him for naps during the day so he's used to having his head on a soft, squishy breast and he doesn't get that from a mattress. I know he's too young to use a pillow himself, but the way our bed is set up I have to keep a pillow/blanket between the mattress and headboard, or he crawls in his sleep and hits his head on the wooden rails. I tried using crib bumpers instead but it didn't work very well.
I'm really worried about it, especially since when I do remove the pillow he gravitates to the one I'm resting my head on and sleeps with his face right against it. Or he'll press his face against the covers. This is relatively new behavior (last 2 weeks or so) but it makes me really uncomfortable!
Anyone with experience with this? I'm at a loss for things to try to break this habit.
TIA!

Oh, I want to add that I've tried snuggling right up with him so that he can lie against my arm, chest, etc, and he just wriggles away







I'm out of ideas!


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

no solution - just empathy -

same thing happening here with 9.5 month old boy. also, he like to crawl face first into piles of laundry/ blankets/ stuffed animals when awake and playing.

luckily? he has had a runny teething nose since this started, (hmmm, related?) so i can always hear him snoring on the monitor, even when his face is buried in the pillow, so i haven't had a chance to worry yet.


----------



## HolliM (Apr 15, 2008)

My 5 month old loves a blanket or pillow in his face!







: He even will rub a blanket on his face to fall asleep or bury his head in the mattress. I usually just try to move everything once I know he's asleep but it is worrisome.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

If they can move themselves away if they need to, I wouldn't worry about it, honestly. Both my kids started having a pillow around 12 months.


----------



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a suggestion, but it's not tested, just an idea: I was thinking you might try a breathable pillow of some sort for him. I sew, so if I was in your shoes I'd get some nice airy foam and cover it in mesh fabric or fuzzy chenille knit. Depending on your local weather, certain kinds of fleece blankets are pretty breathable. I'm not sure, but someone might already make what I'm talking about.


----------

